# Want help bidding jobs?



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

If you are looking for help bidding snow and ice management, check out our Snow and Ice Management bidding package at www.profitsareus.com.

Snow and Ice Management Bidding Package
Don't let your PROFITS melt away!

*1.Comprehensive Snow and Ice Management Manual*

*2.Snow and Ice Template CD *with completely customizable forms for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation, who's first?. marketing templates and more.

*3.Quick Estimator - Snow and Ice:* Calculates per push, per event, seasonal contracts, hand-labor, material application rates, liquid application rates, proposal format and more.

This complete package gives you access to over thirty-years of experience in the snow and ice management business. Take advantage of this high profit service and increase your Profits Today!


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

is there a method to eliminate lowballing morons who don't know their own costs?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

He should be selling a cd to proprety Mgmt companies and building owners explaining cheapest is not the way to go


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*No*



MahonLawnCare;1336487 said:


> is there a method to eliminate lowballing morons who don't know their own costs?


Unfortunately, there is no answer to that. In my 31 years of experience in the business pricing has always been the question. Too many methods to bid a job other than the right way, and that is to know your cost per hour of operation for your company.

I think we could all agree that equipment manufacturers know what it cost to build their equipment and sell it accordingly. Why is there success any more important than any of us? It isn't. You said it well..... "Know your cost, bid the job, MAKE A PROFIT!

I could care a less what my competitor is charging in my market. I know what I have to make and price the work accordingly.

Good luck to all this year.


----------

